# Should a female rats nipples be visible if not pregnant?



## LizaLiopleurodon (Apr 20, 2008)

Just out of curiosity.  

Not bulging out, bit just visible beneath the hair?

I know for sure Zoe isn't pregnant, I was just comparing her to peaches, and I could see hers but not peachykins.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, on some of my girls I can see nips - I think it depends on the texture of the fur. Niki and Kitty are quite thin and theirs are quite visable - Ivy has a thick coat and I've never noticed hers really


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Well all my girls have very "prominent" nipples  So it depends on the rat i guess... ((and the weather of course !!))


----------

